# Best unobtrusive dash cam for MK3



## Angusthewestie

Hi,

I realise there have been discussions around this before, but I'd be grateful for any update people can offer in terms of a reasonably unobtrusive dash cam (given the tiny TT rear view mirror and the sensor behind it on the passenger side that shouldn't be covered).

I've had a Mobius in the past and can get it wired back in, but would be interested in a model with parking protection. I like the Nextbase 312 but it would have to sit to the left of the mirror.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## falconmick

I have the 312, no probs re sighting, I use the smaller more discreet self adhesive mount.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Angusthewestie

falconmick said:


> I have the 312, no probs re sighting, I use the smaller more discreet self adhesive mount.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thank you - that's reassuring to know. Does the unit come with the adhesive mount or did you order separately? Presume you can keep it clear of the sensor behind mirror (rain sensor?)?


----------



## Dino_Donis

The 312 doesn't look compact to me! In my Mk2 TTS I fitted an Amacam AM-M88 which was really small with great video quality even in low light. I made the mistake of selling it when I bought my Mk3 as I bought one of those super discreet cameras that fits into an extended piece of trim behind the mirror - it doesn't have a display but you can view on your phone via wifi. The video quality is quite good however it is very unreliable so I wouldn't recommend it. I'm looking at swapping mine out to possibly an Amacam XP-C1+ as this is very small:-

https://www.amacam.net/car-cameras/xp-c1-old/


----------



## Gh0sty

I'll jump in here as well, can this be direct wired into the car? I've just bought a mk3 and I want something thats wired into the car, not reliant on the *** lighter for power.


----------



## Angusthewestie

Gh0sty said:


> I'll jump in here as well, can this be direct wired into the car? I've just bought a mk3 and I want something thats wired into the car, not reliant on the *** lighter for power.


Yes, they all can, I think. Fairly easy DIY if you know what you're doing (I don't), or Halfords will do it for £30 including kit. They did my last one without any issues.


----------



## Gh0sty

Sweet, thanks! I installed my current one, with all the cabling hidden under the headlining, it was a right pain in the ass, I'm defo getting the next one done by someone else!


----------



## Blade Runner

Gh0sty said:


> Sweet, thanks! I installed my current one, with all the cabling hidden under the headlining, it was a right pain in the ass, I'm defo getting the next one done by someone else!


Mmm. I have a 312 (which I am very happy with) in my Golf R and was planning to swap it into the TT when it arrives. Don't want my first "little job" to be a PITA, so maybe I'll just persuade the dealer to do it! FOC hopefully..


----------



## falconmick

I have had Halfords fit my last 7 dashcams and no complaints. £30 fitted including the hardwiring kit. They throw the self adhesive mount in with the deal.


----------



## Angusthewestie

falconmick said:


> I have had Halfords fit my last 7 dashcams and no complaints. £30 fitted including the hardwiring kit. They throw the self adhesive mount in with the deal.


Great, thank you. Were they also able to enable parking mode (or is that an automatic feature with a small built-in battery)?


----------



## falconmick

Parking mode is a built in feature, easy to enable/disable.


----------



## jonp

I got mine from amazon, easy to install, not intrusive as it sit behind the mirror.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01 ... UTF8&psc=1

its about £60 sometimes goes down too 

by the way this is a front and rear camera too.

hope it helps


----------



## keithS

Dino_Donis said:


> The 312 doesn't look compact to me! In my Mk2 TTS I fitted an Amacam AM-M88 which was really small with great video quality even in low light. I made the mistake of selling it when I bought my Mk3 as I bought one of those super discreet cameras that fits into an extended piece of trim behind the mirror - it doesn't have a display but you can view on your phone via wifi. The video quality is quite good however it is very unreliable so I wouldn't recommend it. I'm looking at swapping mine out to possibly an Amacam XP-C1+ as this is very small:-
> 
> https://www.amacam.net/car-cameras/xp-c1-old/


That one looks good. How would you route the cable? Never tried that sort of thing - I'd want it wired in really as hate wires trailing.


----------



## Dino_Donis

keithS said:


> Dino_Donis said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 312 doesn't look compact to me! In my Mk2 TTS I fitted an Amacam AM-M88 which was really small with great video quality even in low light. I made the mistake of selling it when I bought my Mk3 as I bought one of those super discreet cameras that fits into an extended piece of trim behind the mirror - it doesn't have a display but you can view on your phone via wifi. The video quality is quite good however it is very unreliable so I wouldn't recommend it. I'm looking at swapping mine out to possibly an Amacam XP-C1+ as this is very small:-
> 
> https://www.amacam.net/car-cameras/xp-c1-old/
> 
> 
> 
> That one looks good. How would you route the cable? Never tried that sort of thing - I'd want it wired in really as hate wires trailing.
Click to expand...

I have always routed the cable behind the roof lining then down the side pillar trim & then either hardwired into fuse box or wired a *** socket into the fuse box then connect the power lead from the camera with the *** plug into this. I hate wires being visible & have managed to have no wire showing on last 2 installations...

Sent from my Galaxy S7 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Pugliese

I have been deliberating this question for some time as I want a front and rear camera with parking functionality. Was going to go with the Blackvue 750S but is it really worth the extra money?

Also after speaking to the fitter at Halfords, I was concerned that fitting the rear-view camera would leave a trialling wire to allow for the boot lid to open, so is there a better option?


----------



## Critter10

I've just had a NextBase 512 fitted to my new TTS by Halfords. It's on offer, at the moment, for £119 and fitting, including cable, was £30 as others have said. Whatever option you go for, don't buy your SD card from Halfords - way too expensive.

I had a 402 in my last TTS and I didn't find that at all intrusive and nor is the 512, as far as I'm concerned.

Word of warning: if you get Halfords to fit it, make sure it's a dry day and carefully inspect your car all round before leaving. I took my brand new (that's literally less than 24 hours in my hands) to them last Wednesday when it was pouring with rain. I handed over my keys imagining, stupidly, that they'd move the car under one of their gazebos; I only realised too late that they'd worked on the car in the pouring rain - grrrr [smiley=bigcry.gif]! As it was so wet, I didn't hang around but when I got home I noticed some scratched paintwork on the driver's door sill more grrrr [smiley=bomb.gif]!


----------



## zooks

Roav C1 pro, 2k footage, internal battery so will sit in park monitoring mode all day without an active power supply. Regularly comes up on daily deals for £79, well worth it

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Anker-Reso...2?ie=UTF8&qid=1522674054&sr=8-2&keywords=roav


----------



## MClaine55

That looks interesting. I'm thinking about a Thinkware F770 or the new 800 pro model, with rear cam and a Cellink B battery for parking mode. Black Vue seem to be more popular but Thinkware generally gets good comments on various review sites. Just wonder if it can fit discreetly behind the rear view mirror and not screw up dab radio reception.

Might have to wrap the rear camera cable in foil or something else to stop any "noise".


----------



## archieatkins

MClaine55 said:


> That looks interesting. I'm thinking about a Thinkware F770 or the new 800 pro model, with rear cam and a Cellink B battery for parking mode. Black Vue seem to be more popular but Thinkware generally gets good comments on various review sites. Just wonder if it can fit discreetly behind the rear view mirror and not screw up dab radio reception.
> 
> Might have to wrap the rear camera cable in foil or something else to stop any "noise".


I love think ware, I have had 3 so far and all excellent with great quality picture. I am just waiting for an F770 to be fitted to my TT


----------



## Dino_Donis

zooks said:


> Roav C1 pro, 2k footage, internal battery so will sit in park monitoring mode all day without an active power supply. Regularly comes up on daily deals for £79, well worth it
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Anker-Reso...2?ie=UTF8&qid=1522674054&sr=8-2&keywords=roav


Does this camera have a polarising filter (to get rid of screen reflections)?


----------



## zooks

Dino_Donis said:


> zooks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Roav C1 pro, 2k footage, internal battery so will sit in park monitoring mode all day without an active power supply. Regularly comes up on daily deals for £79, well worth it
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Anker-Reso...2?ie=UTF8&qid=1522674054&sr=8-2&keywords=roav
> 
> 
> 
> Does this camera have a polarising filter (to get rid of screen reflections)?
Click to expand...

Sorry i don't know but I don't get any reflection issues with mine


----------



## Angusthewestie

I went for a Nextbase 312 in the end and got the upgrade pack from Halfords (including a polarising filter). Bigger than the Mobius but reasonably unobtrusive. It's got all the features I need and Halfords (Huddersfield) were really quite impressive throughout the process - Critter10, did you complain about the rain and scratches? I'd have gone berserk with them!!!


----------



## Dino_Donis

zooks said:


> Dino_Donis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zooks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Roav C1 pro, 2k footage, internal battery so will sit in park monitoring mode all day without an active power supply. Regularly comes up on daily deals for £79, well worth it
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Anker-Reso...2?ie=UTF8&qid=1522674054&sr=8-2&keywords=roav
> 
> 
> 
> Does this camera have a polarising filter (to get rid of screen reflections)?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry i don't know but I don't get any reflection issues with mine
Click to expand...

Do you have any sample video or stills? Also what does it look like from outside?

Cheers


----------



## zooks

Dino_Donis said:


> Do you have any sample video or stills? Also what does it look like from outside?
> 
> Cheers


Managed to get my phone to do a screenshot of a video saved on the app which probably hasn't helped the quality. I will try to cut down a clip so I can upload later


----------



## zooks

Had a go at a clip but youtube compression ruins it really. Still it shows a pretty stupid undertake by the Peugeot driver


----------



## Dino_Donis

zooks said:


> Had a go at a clip but youtube compression ruins it really. Still it shows a pretty stupid undertake by the Peugeot driver


Thanks, Yes an interesting maneuver...Can you turn the speedo bit off in the settings?


----------



## zooks

Dino_Donis said:


> Thanks, Yes an interesting maneuver...Can you turn the speedo bit off in the settings?


Yes speedo and GPS can be switched off. TBH its a pretty good cam with some good features, solid construction (its metal bodied) and a lot going for it. I'm sure there's better cams but for the money ...


----------



## archieatkins

has anyone used the Audi Dashcam?


----------



## tt3600

archieatkins said:


> has anyone used the Audi Dashcam?


poor quality video


----------



## mark_tts

ive just got the garmin 55, ive only had it for a couple of days but so far it seems good, 20% off at halfords/currys etc at the moment too.

it is really tiny and ive hidden it behind the rear view mirror so its out of sight.

i did have a dod rc500 for a week or so but sent it back cos it was crap


----------



## Snake TT

I am very interested in one of the Blackvue dash cams, very smart looking but quite pricey.


----------



## Sticks

Some useful info on here, thanks. I think if I do get one I'd probably want front and back viewing, and the Blackvue Cloud option appeals, as it'd add a security dimension https://www.blackvue.com/blackvue-over-the-cloud/

Do many others do this?


----------



## Pugliese

New Blackvue on its way

*Dear BlackVue User,
We are happy to inform you that the highly anticipated 4K UHD dashcam the DR900S Series, in single-channel and dual-channel -front 4K UHD, rear Full HD-versions are available for pre-order in our online store. You can learn more about the DR900S-2CH here, and about the DR900S-1CH here.
Along with 4K recording, the new models feature HEVC compression, dual-band 2.4-5GHz Wi-Fi and BlackVue Over the Cloud connectivity, making it the ultimate car camera for protection when driving or parked. 
The 4K Ultra High Definition resolution contains exactly four times as many pixels as Full HD. To take even greater advantage of the extra resolution, the DR900S Series packs an ultra-wide 162-degree lens. Although 4K resolution usually comes at the cost of low-light clarity, the large pixel size of the 8-megapixel sensor of the DR900S Series allows it to perform exceptionally well at night and in dark environments, while maintaining a low level of noise.
As one of the first brands to incorporate Wi-Fi into dashcams years ago, BlackVue innovates once more with the inclusion of an 802.11n 2.4GHz / 802.11ac 5GHz dual-band Wi-Fi module. For smartphones and tablets supporting the 802.11ac 5GHz Wi-Fi standard, transfer speed can be up to three times faster than with 2.4GHz. But there is more: BlackVue also developed a new feature called Sub-Stream, which saves small-sized versions of the videos in parallel to the full-sized ones. The sub-streams can be downloaded in record time or used for quick preview when browsing the dashcam's videos with the BlackVue App. These enhancements benefit the user experience both when connecting to the dashcam via direct Wi-Fi or over the Cloud.
You can pre-order your BlackVue 4K UHD dashcam today on http://www.blackvue.com.

*


----------



## Snake TT

Fitted a BlackVue yesterday, one of the new models with the Sony Starvis sensor. Anyway to summarise, the form factor is great and unobtrusive, however the quality feels like cheap Chinese electronics and not up to the standard that the high price tag would suggest. Also I'm not particularly impressed by the quality of the 1080p 60fps video. A bit grainy and the number plates of cars coming towards you are often unreadable when the video is paused.


----------



## Pugliese

Snake TT said:


> Fitted a BlackVue yesterday, one of the new models with the Sony Starvis sensor. Anyway to summarise, the form factor is great and unobtrusive, however the quality feels like cheap Chinese electronics and not up to the standard that the high price tag would suggest. Also I'm not particularly impressed by the quality of the 1080p 60fps video. A bit grainy and the number plates of cars coming towards you are often unreadable when the video is paused.


Is that the DR750S?


----------



## Snake TT

No it's the DR590. Costs £149.00. Feels like it should cost 30 quid :/


----------



## Pugliese

Snake TT said:


> No it's the DR590. Costs £149.00. Feels like it should cost 30 quid :/


Thanks, it is the form factor that I like but will steer clear of the 590.

Undecided whether to go for the 750 as prices should drop a bit with the 900 being available from 9th May and of course there have been several firmware updates to sort some of the bugs, so hopefully reasonably stable or just go for the 900 accepting that there will no doubt be teething issues


----------



## K4RL

mark_tts said:


> ive just got the garmin 55, ive only had it for a couple of days but so far it seems good, 20% off at halfords/currys etc at the moment too.
> 
> it is really tiny and ive hidden it behind the rear view mirror so its out of sight.
> 
> i did have a dod rc500 for a week or so but sent it back cos it was crap


Hi Mark
Thinking of getting the same, where did you place it on the screen? [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Regards Karl


----------



## mark_tts

K4RL said:


> mark_tts said:
> 
> 
> 
> ive just got the garmin 55, ive only had it for a couple of days but so far it seems good, 20% off at halfords/currys etc at the moment too.
> 
> it is really tiny and ive hidden it behind the rear view mirror so its out of sight.
> 
> i did have a dod rc500 for a week or so but sent it back cos it was crap
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mark
> Thinking of getting the same, where did you place it on the screen? [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Regards Karl
Click to expand...

Its slightly to the right of the middle of the windscreen, immediately behind the rear view mirror. Only a little of the camera body is visible but the screen is entirely hidden when seated for driving (which i wanted). On the rare times I need to access the menus, I can see the screen by leaning forward in the seat (obviously when parked). Rotating the rear view mirror out of the way is also an option and is the better option to view videos on the unit. The unit can be controlled by voice for some functions too so the menus can really be left alone.

I've run the power cable up and around the plastic surround of the rear view mirror and then into the headlining as per the dash cam installation guide mentioned earlier in this thread.

I could upload a photo or two?

Hope this helps.

Regards,

Mark


----------



## deeve

Thing is, none of these are in any way discreet.
What I would like is for the inbuilt camera to be good enough and linked to the display, recording onto one a memory stick. OK wishful thinking but there would be a spot in the market for a two part unit where a tiny camera is located on the windscreen and everything else is tucked away. If a mobile phone can pack everything into a compact package it shouldn't be that difficult.


----------



## ZephyR2

Have you looked at the Nextbase Mirror dash cam. Not seen it in the flesh but looks like it might be quite unobtrusive.
https://www.nextbase.co.uk/dash-cams/rear-view-mirror-dash-cam/


----------



## deeve

Cheers Zephy, that looks like an ideal solution, Ill check it out.


----------



## ZephyR2

deeve said:


> Cheers Zephy, that looks like an ideal solution, Ill check it out.


Let us know what you think of it if you get one.


----------



## K4RL

mark_tts said:


> K4RL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mark_tts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its slightly to the right of the middle of the windscreen, immediately behind the rear view mirror. Only a little of the camera body is visible but the screen is entirely hidden when seated for driving (which i wanted). On the rare times I need to access the menus, I can see the screen by leaning forward in the seat (obviously when parked). Rotating the rear view mirror out of the way is also an option and is the better option to view videos on the unit. The unit can be controlled by voice for some functions too so the menus can really be left alone.
> 
> I've run the power cable up and around the plastic surround of the rear view mirror and then into the headlining as per the dash cam installation guide mentioned earlier in this thread.
> 
> I could upload a photo or two?
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Mark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thanks Mark - did you buy a piggyback fuse lead to power it, if so where from? What size sd card are you using & how long can it record before overwriting images.

Regards Karl


----------



## mark_tts

K4RL said:


> Thanks Mark - did you buy a piggyback fuse lead to power it, if so where from? What size sd card are you using & how long can it record before overwriting images.
> 
> Regards Karl


No,I just used the cigarette socket under the armrest to power it. The cable is long enough to reach whilst being hidden behind all the trim. I've had trouble with the other camera i tried in parking mode (e.g. noise setting off the recording when the car is in the garage) so i didn't bother trying this feature, its not particularly important to me at the moment

I'm using a 128gb card and get about 15hrs at 1440p 30fps.

Cheers,

Mark


----------



## K4RL

mark_tts said:


> No,I just used the cigarette socket under the armrest to power it. The cable is long enough to reach whilst being hidden behind all the trim. I've had trouble with the other camera i tried in parking mode (e.g. noise setting off the recording when the car is in the garage) so i didn't bother trying this feature, its not particularly important to me at the moment
> 
> I'm using a 128gb card and get about 15hrs at 1440p 30fps.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Mark


Hi Mark
Thanks for the reply's. 
How did you route the cable by the rear view mirror, did you get it under the plastic cover of the lane assist camera or is it loose until getting to the headlining? Pictures would be appreciated, got camera today so fitting it tomorrow.

Regards Karl


----------



## adey

Does the next base camera mirror auto dim at night , that is a big mirror to get dazzled by cars behind you at night


----------



## mark_tts

K4RL said:


> mark_tts said:
> 
> 
> 
> No,I just used the cigarette socket under the armrest to power it. The cable is long enough to reach whilst being hidden behind all the trim. I've had trouble with the other camera i tried in parking mode (e.g. noise setting off the recording when the car is in the garage) so i didn't bother trying this feature, its not particularly important to me at the moment
> 
> I'm using a 128gb card and get about 15hrs at 1440p 30fps.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Mark
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mark
> Thanks for the reply's.
> How did you route the cable by the rear view mirror, did you get it under the plastic cover of the lane assist camera or is it loose until getting to the headlining? Pictures would be appreciated, got camera today so fitting it tomorrow.
> 
> Regards Karl
Click to expand...

Hi Karl,

here are some photos showing the cable routing. The power cable for the Garmin 55 is quite thin so this might not work for other cameras. Also, there might be a better way to do it but I was nervous about prising off the rear view mirror housing, so I didn't try. the cable seems to stay in place quite well and is invisible (at least to the driver) and is not obvious to anyone else. Let me know how you get on.


----------



## mark_tts

Hmmm, why are the images not displaying? They are linked to photos I uploaded to my album on the forum. It says I'm not authorised to see them.


----------



## markl

mark_tts said:


> Hmmm, why are the images not displaying? They are linked to photos I uploaded to my album on the forum. It says I'm not authorised to see them.


The are showing ok for me.


----------



## Gh0sty

yep I can see em!

are you a full member - that might be the issue


----------



## jryoung

Disabling Adblock seems to allow the images to display (after a couple of refreshs)


----------



## jryoung

The Garmin 55 looks pretty good. Checkout the polarising filter solution too


----------



## mark_tts

Gh0sty said:


> yep I can see em!
> 
> are you a full member - that might be the issue


might be that. how many posts do you need?


----------



## mark_tts

jryoung said:


> The Garmin 55 looks pretty good. Checkout the polarising filter solution too


the price is now £109 at halfords.


----------



## K4RL

mark_tts said:


> K4RL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Karl,
> 
> here are some photos showing the cable routing. The power cable for the Garmin 55 is quite thin so this might not work for other cameras. Also, there might be a better way to do it but I was nervous about prising off the rear view mirror housing, so I didn't try. the cable seems to stay in place quite well and is invisible (at least to the driver) and is not obvious to anyone else. Let me know how you get on
Click to expand...

Hi Mark

Fitted camera was able to push cable behind lane assist plastic cover as has rubber skirt, then under headlining, down drivers side pillar, under steering wheel cowl, behind centre console & up under armrest.
The only thing I'm not sure of yet is the camera position, like you I hide it behind the mirror, but now when it pings a warning I can't see what it's for. I can always move it later if necessary.

I can't see your picture as using an iPad & don't know about ad blocker, perhaps a kind administrator would give me rights to view please.

Thanks for the help Karl

PS bought using Halfords ebay so extra 10% off, £98 delivery free next day.


----------



## MClaine55

Nice pics there Mark


----------



## jryoung

I bought the Garmin 55 at the weekend from Halfords. Make sure you follow the installation instructions - leave the sticky magnet pad to fix for 24 hours before reattaching the unit. If anyone has some smart ideas / how to's for hardwiring for parking mode that would be great


----------



## mark_tts

jryoung said:


> I bought the Garmin 55 at the weekend from Halfords. Make sure you follow the installation instructions - leave the sticky magnet pad to fix for 24 hours before reattaching the unit. If anyone has some smart ideas / how to's for hardwiring for parking mode that would be great


there is a post already in the forum with a guide for hardwiring, i'll try to find it. edit: here it is:



> according to Blackhole128's excellent guide here viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1268481&p=6954553#p6954553, F26 & F40 are the ones i need! 8)


you'll need to ask blackhole128 to update the link if you need the entire guide, the fuses you need are above.

halford's price is really good at the moment, i just bought another garmin 55 for my cayman.


----------



## PAUL ZX80

I just wanted to chip in with my experience here as I recently had a Blackvue DR750S-1CH installed in my car via Halfords.

Have to say I'm very happy indeed with the camera so far. The video quality at maximum-res is absolutely superb.

Its been fitted to the left of the rear view mirror and is completely unobtrusive. I have no idea where the guy has hidden the cables either! I was worried they may have tacked it around the edge next to the windscreen but I absolutely cannot see anything at all.

Overall Halfords did a great job and even gave me 10% off for keeping me waiting an extra 30 minutes!

I've attempted to attach some images. Hopefully you'll be able to see the positioning of the camera ok.


----------



## Gh0sty

PAUL ZX80 said:


> I just wanted to chip in with my experience here as I recently had a Blackvue DR750S-1CH installed in my car via Halfords.


I take it you bought the BV else where and had them fit it?


----------



## PAUL ZX80

No.. purchased and fitted, all through Halfords.


----------



## Mu55ona

Just had a BV DR750S-2CH fit by Halfords Cheltenham.

Very impressed with the quality of the fit and the camera, very unobtrusive - particularly the rear view camera.

I currently don't have parking mode enabled in fear of it draining the cars battery.

Does anyone else have a similar system with parking mode enabled, should I consider a Power Magic Pro? Or (if my maths are right) as long as I don't leave parking mode enabled for more than a week without driving the car it should be fine?


----------



## PAUL ZX80

I had the Power Magic Pro fitted at the same time as the dash cam. No brainer really for an extra £40.


----------



## Gh0sty

I had the same fitted as well - The 750 and the PowerPro - defo go back and buy one!

Paul can I ask you a question?

When you park and turn the power off does the camera send you a message that it's disconnected from the cloud?

I'm assuming that if it feels any movement it repowers back on?

I was pissing about in the car last night and had the power still on but not moving etc and it went into park mode and started telling me about movement when people were passing.

Any experience?

Cheers!


----------



## PAUL ZX80

Gh0sty.. the camera connects to my home wifi when I park outside my house. Initially I kept getting notifications sent to my phone whenever it connected and disconnected and also every time it detected movement. But it was getting stupid as it felt like I'd get an alert even when a cat walked past! (regardless of the sensitivity settings). So at the moment I have all alerts to my phone turned off. Not entirely happy with that setting but hey ho.

The single one thing I've since found irritating about the BV is the pricing for cloud usage. I over-ran my "free tier" very quickly but don't really want to shell out extra £££s for the privilege of checking my car when I'm out and about. I was rather hoping it'd be all inclusive.

That said, it's a great camera. Slightly frustrating that Halfords reduced the price of the 2CH model a couple of weeks after I purchased the 1CH. Doh!


----------



## Gh0sty

Hey Paul,

Cheers for that M8, i'll have a look at that when I get home - annoyingly I park on the street so never in the same place!

I've not used the full cloud connections yet, I'm going to have a mess about with it tomorrow.

Cheers


----------



## Mu55ona

ah cheers, wish I'd got them to fit a PMP now.

Did they just fit it in the glove box? I assume its hardwired in as well, I might look at doing it myself rather than paying another fitting charge!


----------



## PAUL ZX80

Mu55ona... no not in the glove box. There's a panel that comes off near the door on the passenger side. They fitted it in there. The PMP is completely hidden from view as are all the wires. Very happy with the installation.


----------



## MClaine55

Halfords have been advertising the Blackview DR900S 2-ch at £399, off. No longer available on the website but if you are lucky, you might find one in store. New Malden had two left earlier today. Not sure you get the fitting price buying in store.


----------



## Gh0sty

Ok bit of an update in case anyone else has this issue - I spent the weekend messing about with the camera trying to get the camera operating and sending messages, no dice! - went back to get the fitter to look at the magic box - it turns out he had it set to 12.5v, he said thats a standard setting on all larger cars, however, this makes the TT auto shut off the camera - he changed it down to 12v and it works fine now.

I now get to deal with the constant messaging now 

Cheers to Paul for bouncing off what yours does!


----------



## MClaine55

Halfords have the Blackvue DR900S 2-ch in stock again


----------



## jryoung

jryoung said:


> I bought the Garmin 55 at the weekend from Halfords. Make sure you follow the installation instructions - leave the sticky magnet pad to fix for 24 hours before reattaching the unit. If anyone has some smart ideas / how to's for hardwiring for parking mode that would be great


In the end I finally got around to booking the £30 installation with Guidford Halfords, which included the £20 genuine Garmin hard wiring kit. The chap who installed it was very proficient, clearly knew what he was doing (even though he hadn't done a mk3 tt before) and I have a very neat installation, that included the parking mode.


----------



## ZephyR2

Don't know why in this day and age manufacturers aren't building them in to new cars.


----------



## cheechy

Old thread but thought I'd drop this in.

Was planning on hard wiring dab cam into rs but becoming a little paranoid on warranty. Is the only way round this to buy audi dashcam and get them to install or just use the 12v socket?


----------



## cliveju

I can't see any problem unless you damage trim during fitting.


----------



## cheechy

cliveju said:


> I can't see any problem unless you damage trim during fitting.


Yup it's more around the hard wiring aspect really. I'm trying to find an unused slot to minimise tampering with existing fuses but struggling. Neck heater looked good but given I don't have a roadster it's not even wired. Fuse 47 looks wired but no listing in the manual...

Need a switched feed so if I can't find an unused then I guess the 12v lighter plug is the way to go


----------



## cliveju

Use a piggyback fuse, no need to touch wiring


----------



## cheechy

cliveju said:


> Use a piggyback fuse, no need to touch wiring


I did have to in the end to the 20A full size lighter fuse - nothing else to use.

From a certain POV this is tampering with the lighter socket - hence why I limited it to that component. I cant be blamed for blowing up valuable components if its the lighter socket!


----------



## phazer

cheechy said:


> cliveju said:
> 
> 
> 
> Use a piggyback fuse, no need to touch wiring
> 
> 
> 
> I did have to in the end to the 20A full size lighter fuse - nothing else to use.
> 
> From a certain POV this is tampering with the lighter socket - hence why I limited it to that component. I cant be blamed for blowing up valuable components if its the lighter socket!
Click to expand...

If you view things like that....it is certainly possible to cause damage by using the lighter socket.

It's a matter of common sense, dealer would have to demonstrate anything you've done has caused the fault. They certainly are not in a position to void your gearbox warranty because of a dash cam etc


----------



## SwissJetPilot

I have two of the Mini0806 Dash cams; one in my TT and one in the wife's Tiguan. The one in my TT started turning on and off randomly and when I opened it up, I was surprised to find the battery had ballooned to three times is normal thickness!

If your dash cam is acting oddly you may want to check the battery and replace it.

*How To: Mini0806 Dash Cam Defective Battery Replacement*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=2000047


----------



## jont122

Bought and fitted, *AZDOME 4K Dash Cam Front and Rear, Built in WiFi GPS Dual Dashcam for Car, Voice Control Car Camera with UHD 2160P, Night Vision, WDR, G-Sensor, Parking Monitor, Loop Recording,64GB SD Card Included* had intended to fit a Blackvue but read some bad reviews. Also bought the hard wiring kit to allow parking mode


----------

